# Valve stem caps



## mrg (Dec 19, 2021)

60sstuff said:


> The Dill 627 valve stem caps are what were used on most all the Schwinn Stingrays.
> 
> Below are two factory Original Stingrays, ‘63 and a ‘65 that I purchased from the Original owners which have their OEM tires with the Dill caps.
> 
> ...



Ok, saw this thread the other day and thought I'd keep my eyes open, a couple days later was airing up the 10-15 yr old tires on my truck and one of the 4 caps was a Dill 627, well the stem was cracked/leaking so went to the shop and ended up replacing all 4 stems and they put new caps on and one was a Dill 627, so do they still make them?? @60sstuff , I guess I need about 20 of them!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 20, 2021)

Yes they still make them. I have no idea if there is a difference between new and ones made in the 60's.









						627 Passenger Car Valve Cap - Air Control Products - Air Controls
					






					www.dillvalves.com


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 20, 2021)

You learn something new every day.


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 20, 2021)

Many 60’s General Motors cars also used the DILL 627 valve caps.

I’ve been collecting Survivor muscle cars for about 45 years, mostly the early GTO’s and most all of them have this valve cap.

Below is my 1966 GTO with these caps.


----------

